# House training help



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

Maisy is almost 16 weeks old. I take her out every 2 hours, and she pees just fine. She hardly ever has a pee accident in the house. However, pooping is another story. She is not regular. It seems to change on a weekly basis when she needs to go. This leads to a lot of pooping in the house or I end up taking her out every 15 minutes or so when she hasn't gone in awhile. Either way, not ideal. Thoughts? 

On a side note, I've been trying to schedule her instead of training her to ring a bell or something to go out. Opinions on that?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Is she being crate trained??? That might help with that issue since she is yet so young. Letting her have the run of the house is not something that I would do at such a young age. I know that there will be other suggestion as well. Crate Training really worked well for the Puppies that I have raised in the past. I know that there are a lot of SM Members who also use an Pen and keep the Crate in that area.


----------



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

I am crate training her, but she doesn't spend a lot of time in the crate when I'm at home. She sleeps in the crate, and anytime I'm gone she is in there. Occasionally she will go in there for a rest during the day.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

My Daisy is about the same age (born March 30). She was already house trained when we picked her up but we were told (and I've done the same thing with my previous Newfoundland and labs) that when you are not watching her put her in a large crate where half is bed and half is potty pad. You can also use an exercise pen. She should start going on the pad. Then you can slowly adjust her to go outside. That will be easier when she's older and has better potty control. We're keeping Daisy on potty pads and might get one of those indoor potties.


----------

